# Help with Ideas!!



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Come on guys i need some input here! Stan keeps trying to go for a wee wee in his litter tray but he keeps missing cos his bum hangs over the edge he is getting so big, and i have the largest cat litter tray i have ever seen so now i need to think of something else to use instead, i feel so sorry for him cos he is trying!! x


----------



## Daphne&Peanut (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi , What about a large storage box , something like this PACK OF 5 45lt Plastic Storage Box BLACK Lid , you can get them from pound stores too so they're not too pricey. :smile5:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Daphne&Peanut said:


> Hi , What about a large storage box , something like this PACK OF 5 45lt Plastic Storage Box BLACK Lid , you can get them from pound stores too so they're not too pricey. :smile5:


Hi ya hope you are ok and liking the forum

I did think about one of these but then maybe i would have to cut the front out and it wud be left with short edges do you think?


----------



## Daphne&Peanut (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi yeah i'm good thanks how are you feeling about Dexie and Barney now?

I think you can get some that are quite shallow storage boxes and as Stan is a giant I wouldn't of thought he'd have too much trouble juming in and out of it. :biggrin:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Daphne&Peanut said:


> Hi yeah i'm good thanks how are you feeling about Dexie and Barney now?
> 
> I think you can get some that are quite shallow storage boxes and as Stan is a giant I wouldn't of thought he'd have too much trouble juming in and out of it. :biggrin:


Yeah i will have a look int that ver the weekend!

Im good thanks, im a bit down about them going but last night just proved again that i do have to do it!! Dexie got int the kitchen where Stan was and she was straight on him we both had to run and and i grabbed him and lifted him into the air i was so scared and so was he bless him, there was fur everywhere! She just wants to attack him so much and i cant keep having these little accidents cos one day its gonna go too far unfortunately!! xx


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

get a really useful box (RUB) from staples I think they do some low sided ones! Its what we keep our snakies in...just drill holes for air and add a heat mat under hey presto! x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

mimi g said:


> get a really useful box (RUB) from staples I think they do some low sided ones! Its what we keep our snakies in...just drill holes for air and add a heat mat under hey presto! x


Thanks chuck i will have a look!! x


----------



## Daphne&Peanut (Apr 28, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Yeah i will have a look int that ver the weekend!
> 
> Im good thanks, im a bit down about them going but last night just proved again that i do have to do it!! Dexie got int the kitchen where Stan was and she was straight on him we both had to run and and i grabbed him and lifted him into the air i was so scared and so was he bless him, there was fur everywhere! She just wants to attack him so much and i cant keep having these little accidents cos one day its gonna go too far unfortunately!! xx


Aww poor Stan. At least you know they're going to a nice home. Will you be able to visit them or do you think it wold be too hard?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Daphne&Peanut said:


> Aww poor Stan. At least you know they're going to a nice home. Will you be able to visit them or do you think it wold be too hard?


I would like to but then again i think it would be a bit hard for me and for them also, i have them booked in for their VHD jabs on 16th and told the lady that she can still have the appointment as they have been paid for so i will hopefully see them at the vets that day as i have to take Stan back at the same time x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Corner litter trays are the best because bunnies tend to turn around and back up into a corner to wee this is why in the normal litter trays they go over the edge. I have a large corner litter tray for joey and saffy super pet High Corner litter tray (large) - £7.80 : Bunny Basics® - Specialists in Small Animal Forage Products and General Supplies, Specialists in Small Animal Forage Products and General Supplies Litter Trays they never go over and also there is this on, take the edge off though because they may we on it! The Pet Express - Corner Litter Tray With Rim - Corner Litter Tray Unique triangular design allows neatly corner. Features Cleany Cat Corner Toilet with Rim at zooplus


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

crofty said:


> Corner litter trays are the best because bunnies tend to turn around and back up into a corner to wee this is why in the normal litter trays they go over the edge. I have a large corner litter tray for joey and saffy super pet High Corner litter tray (large) - £7.80 : Bunny Basics® - Specialists in Small Animal Forage Products and General Supplies, Specialists in Small Animal Forage Products and General Supplies Litter Trays they never go over and also there is this on, take the edge off though because they may we on it! The Pet Express - Corner Litter Tray With Rim - Corner Litter Tray Unique triangular design allows neatly corner. Features Cleany Cat Corner Toilet with Rim at zooplus


Thanks Crofy i have looked at these but he does seem too big for them even!! I found him a very large litter tray today though thankfully which was lucky and its huge so it will do for now, but they only had one so have to find some more from somewhere!! I might try one of the large corner ones as you say and just see how he does get on with it...you never know! x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Thanks Crofy i have looked at these but he does seem too big for them even!! I found him a very large litter tray today though thankfully which was lucky and its huge so it will do for now, but they only had one so have to find some more from somewhere!! I might try one of the large corner ones as you say and just see how he does get on with it...you never know! x


Joey and Saffy dont fit in their current litter tray, but they like that corner so they back up into it! lol The big corner cat ones are good. The only other thing you could do is get a rubber mat that you can hose off and pop that under a corner litter tray so if he doesnt fit very well you can hose it off until you find something better.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

crofty said:


> Joey and Saffy dont fit in their current litter tray, but they like that corner so they back up into it! lol The big corner cat ones are good. The only other thing you could do is get a rubber mat that you can hose off and pop that under a corner litter tray so if he doesnt fit very well you can hose it off until you find something better.


good idea! He is using the larger one i got today but still gonna get one of them corner ones with a mat and see how that is! Thanks


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I originally bought norman a small corner litter tray but soon realised he was going to grow out of it quick so got a bigger normal one and put the small corner one into one corner of the big litter tray so he poops whereever in the litter tray while he is nomming hay but backs into the corner for his wees! x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My New Zealands have one of those cat loo's with the hood, just with the flap taken off. That way there isn't a side to pee over  managed to get a big corner one and they are ok with that.

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

yeh those hooded ones are great i thought of that but think Stan will grow too big for it.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My New Zealands have to be the size of a Jack Russel lol they are far bigger than the cat, they weigh just under a stone each and they fit in it, what breed is Stan? I didn't think there were many breeds that got bigger than a New Zealand :s

*Heidi*


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> My New Zealands have to be the size of a Jack Russel lol they are far bigger than the cat, they weigh just under a stone each and they fit in it, what breed is Stan? I didn't think there were many breeds that got bigger than a New Zealand :s
> 
> *Heidi*


New zealands are big but Stan is a conti the biggest breed so i need a very big litter tray lol! But he is only 13 weeks at the moment but surprisingly big! I have found a really big litter tray but in a few weeks i will probably need something bigger! I looked at them cat loo things at pets at home and thought they might be ok so i will try one of them also! Got a few ideas now so we shall see! x

Do you have any pics of yours? xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> New zealands are big but Stan is a conti the biggest breed so i need a very big litter tray lol! But he is only 13 weeks at the moment but surprisingly big! I have found a really big litter tray but in a few weeks i will probably need something bigger! I looked at them cat loo things at pets at home and thought they might be ok so i will try one of them also! Got a few ideas now so we shall see! x
> 
> Do you have any pics of yours? xx


Dont show heerrrrrr she will bunny nap him! :hand:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

umber said:


> Dont show heerrrrrr she will bunny nap him! :hand:


ha ha cheeky bugger!! I like New Zealands but i only want a peek im not going to bunny nap him, i got Stanny!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mclaren







Mclaren







Mercedes







Mclaren in his hammock 







Both of them

They are about 3 years old now, doesnt seem like I've had them that long.

*Heidi*


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

wow they are absolutely stunning!! I do want to bunny nap them! My favs are rews i would like my next conti t be a rew! fantastic buns!! xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Fogot these 







We like to cuddle 







Little n Large (they never meet!)







We like the grass plant pots!

*Heidi*


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Fogot these
> 
> View attachment 21257
> We like to cuddle
> ...


Now you just have to stop it!! Otherwise i will be over there and your rabbits will be missing!! xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Now you just have to stop it!! Otherwise i will be over there and your rabbits will be missing!! xx


Ok Ok, I'll stop 

I didn't plan on getting New Zealands, I was told they were older cross breeds(just to sell them I guess) but I wouldn't change them for the world 
I found out they were New Zealands cos it turned out a lad who helped at the bird bit at work was the one who bred them! I also was silly in believing the pet shop when they said they were 2 females! I asked the bloke and he said he only had 2 off of me and they were male and female. Luckily I got there quick enough 

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lovely new zealands!  Conti's grow much bigger though!!


----------

